
Secure and simple terminal sharing - ausjke
https://github.com/spolu/warp
======
ausjke
this is truly great, just tested and it traverses NAT without problems(two
peers behind NATs), how does it do that?

~~~
tyingq
It isn't peer to peer. It is connecting to a 3rd party (warp.link, port 4242).
It appears you can run your own server though.

See
[https://github.com/spolu/warp/blob/4d045e7cac70c1af1fcb0abef...](https://github.com/spolu/warp/blob/4d045e7cac70c1af1fcb0abeff594b9878936572/protocol.go#L13)

